# Mustard Mops



## Polish Paul (Jul 3, 2013)

I have heard many people talk about grilling a beef brisket with a mustard mop or bbq sauce. Has anybody out there have a good recipe for this type of brisket? I have not had much success on this type of sauce.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't use a mop on a brisket, at least not until it is fully cooked. The reason is, I want to let the smoke adhere to the meat in the first 2 or 3 hours of cooking. This will give you a nice even "smoke ring"
   You can however rub the meat with mustard before adding your seasonings (instead of oil). The mustard will cook away, while cooking without any of the mustard flavoring the meat. After smoking, cover the brisket with aluminum foil (doubld layer) add your liquid and wrap tightly. I add beer with tomato juice but you can add any flavor you want. If you want to add mustard, you can use so many variations, mix with apple vinegar, beer, juice,( Pineapple,apple etc).
   Cook until the temp reaches 195 degrees then rap it in a towel or blanket and set it in a cooler for at least 1/2 hour to rest. Save the liquid to serve. Save the mopping for ribs!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 3, 2013)

The first time I used mustard in a cookout was on ribs.  Regular yellow ballpark mustard.  Slathered all over after removing the rib membrane.  Then sprinkle the dry rub all over.   While the ribs were cooking,  I thought, O MY what have I done.   The mustard smell was very intense and only increased.    I thought if I wanted mustard,  I should have just made hot dogs.    Then,  the mustard smell disappeared entirely leaving  moist finger licking good ribs when they were done.   I prefer using mustard instead of oil on my ribs now.  Sometimes a sqwert of woostershire sauce mixed in,  but usually  plain mustard.  Then apply the rub.   I usually put a plastic baggie around the bottle of mustard to keep the bottle cleaner when you are prepping the meat.   I only mop, with a little  apple juice or other pure liquid, so I have no mop recipe to speak of.   I haven't made a brisket so can not say how that would be either.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 3, 2013)

I choose to mop my brisket after the first two hours of smoking. As they say that is about how long the smoke will actually penetrate the meat. I don't use mustard in my mop though. I foil it at the end and let it rest before slicing. We are talking a 16+ hour cook @225 for an 18# packer.


----------



## Polish Paul (Jul 4, 2013)

So I assume I should smoke/grill the brisket unwraped at first,but should I put some type of dry rub on it before I start? I know low and slow is the best way to smoke/grill. Should I trim some of the fat off the brisket or just leave it alone? I'm a rookie at briskets, can you tell!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 9, 2013)

My way is, take a whole untrimmed packer brisket and slather with yellow mustard. The reason for mustard is to hold the rub to the meat. Mustard adds no flavor by the time it is done. I place in the smoker fat side down at 250*. I cook until 190* internal. I never foil brisket. It stays in the smoke the cook. My rub consists of Kosher salt and crushed peppercorns. When temp is hit I test the tenderness with a tooth pick. I push a toothpick in the flat and if it shows no resistance, it is done. I slice mine across the grain.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Mar 18, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> My way is, take a whole untrimmed packer brisket and slather with yellow mustard. The reason for mustard is to hold the rub to the meat. Mustard adds no flavor by the time it is done. I place in the smoker fat side down at 250*. I cook until 190* internal. I never foil brisket. It stays in the smoke the cook. My rub consists of Kosher salt and crushed peppercorns. When temp is hit I test the tenderness with a tooth pick. I push a toothpick in the flat and if it shows no resistance, it is done. I slice mine across the grain.



How long did you TQ that thing for?  You got an interesting colouration in your ring.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 18, 2014)

Beautiful smoke ring there paymaster.

I don't use oil or mustard and I cook mine fat side up.
I rub it/sprinkle my dry rub mix on heavy and allow to sit in fridge overnight or even up to a couple days before smoking.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 20, 2014)

Poppinfresh said:


> How long did you TQ that thing for? You got an interesting colouration in your ring.


No Tender Quick was used and I have never used it. I know about the stuff from other BBQ boards, but have never even seen a package.I smoked that brisket about 12 hours at 225*-250* in an offset smoker with Hickory and Oak.

Thanks


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 20, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> No Tender Quick was used and I have never used it. I know about the stuff from other BBQ boards, but have never even seen a package.I smoked that brisket about 12 hours at 225*-250* in an offset smoker with Hickory and Oak.
> 
> Thanks



I have never heard of the stuff personally.

About your offset smoker.
I have one too. A Brinkman.  I have used it several times, but its now relegated to the basement for two(2) reasons.

1) Its heavy and its located down there, (basement) so it must be used downstairs and I prefer to cook up here.  With the rest of humanity.
I do have a small patio down there.

2) It uses a LOT of wood.  Lots of wood.  It is not even close to being economical.  Once I ran out of free pecan wood, I quit using it.

Here is my post from before.  Since you seem to know a good bit about smoking meats, will you look over my delima and see if you can suggest anything?
Here it is. Post #12. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f35/electric-smokers-74340-2.html

Thanks in Advance...........John


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 20, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I have never heard of the stuff personally.
> 
> About your offset smoker.
> I have one too. A Brinkman. I have used it several times, but its now relegated to the basement for two(2) reasons.
> ...


 
I have one of these now. I still use my big offset because I love to tend the fire and fuss over my cookin!  But I use it much less since I bought an Akorn. Lowe's has the same thing. It is where I bought mine. It's only difference is the side tables are metal, not wood. Akorns use lump charcoal for the heat and wood chunks for smoke. I can do two long cooks on one load of charcoal at 250*. Very efficient.

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...korn+kamado&tbm=shop&spd=17314060471040746947


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 21, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> I have one of these now. I still use my big offset because I love to tend the fire and fuss over my cookin!  But I use it much less since I bought an Akorn. Lowe's has the same thing. It is where I bought mine. It's only difference is the side tables are metal, not wood. Akorns use lump charcoal for the heat and wood chunks for smoke. I can do two long cooks on one load of charcoal at 250*. Very efficient.=Quote]
> 
> I was hoping for some expert advice on using the offset smoker.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 21, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Paymaster said:
> 
> 
> > I have one of these now. I still use my big offset because I love to tend the fire and fuss over my cookin!  But I use it much less since I bought an Akorn. Lowe's has the same thing. It is where I bought mine. It's only difference is the side tables are metal, not wood. Akorns use lump charcoal for the heat and wood chunks for smoke. I can do two long cooks on one load of charcoal at 250*. Very efficient.=Quote]
> ...


----------



## CraigC (Mar 21, 2014)

The problem with the "dime store" smokers are design and materials. They use excess fuel because the metal is thin and they "leak" from all openings and not just the chimney. These things even leak from where the firebox is mounted to the cooking chamber. I know this as fact as I have owned several. Once I was enlightened, I saw why these things are so cheap.

Don't know if you have a Bass Pro Shop in your area, but if so and they carry the Horizon (out of Oklahoma), you can check it out and actually see the difference. The one I'm considering, has a $1,600.00 price tag. I'm thinking of setting up a small, roadside business for extra income, once I retire (I wish). It will serve as a home cooker as well.  

If you happen to be in the area, Contact Lang BBQ Smokers, you could check out these guys. They swear by reverse flow.

My large BGE is great. maintains temps perfectly and is extremely fuel efficient, but it just isn't the same as a stick burner and is too small for large cooks. Even the extra large is too small, IMO, for large cooks.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks Craig, just what I was inquiring about.

Yes, my offset smoker was not expensive at all. But does seem quite heavy.  I doubt its 1/4" rolled steel though.
I have read a bit on smoker design and thats why I was curious.

Good luck on your idea.  It should go over well down there.  I remember stopping at a little tent on University drive/27th ave down in the north Dade section for ribs after work on the second shift at the RR.
Not the best part of town, but the rib sandwich was excellent.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 27, 2014)

CraigC said:


> I'm thinking of setting up a small, roadside business for extra income, once I retire (I wish).


Will you be doing mail order?


----------

